# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Otro viaducto chino que se derrumba al pasar sobre el mismo un camión...

## jlois

> Tremendo accidente el ocurrido en China en la mañana de este viernes. El viaducto de 30 metros de altura que sustenta una autovía se vino abajo y se 'tragó' los 25 coches que estaban circulando en ese momento, incluído un camión que transportaba fuegos artificiales. Y sólo hubo 8 muertos.





> Vaya por delante que un accidente con víctimas mortales y heridos es siempre una tragedia... pero la historia de esta tragedia en concreto no deja de ser sorprendente por las casualidades que se dieron.
> 
> El caso es que en la céntrica provincia de Henan, en China, se ha derrumbado un viaducto en una autovía tras un accidente en el que justo la casualidad quiso que se viera involucrado un camión cargado con pólvora de fuegos artificiales que al explotar, provocó el derrumbe del viaducto, de 30 metros de altura, tragándose todos los coches que circulaban por él en ese momento, incluído el camión de la pólvora.
> 
> Se vinieron abajo 80 metros de autovía y 25 coches, así que desde luego resulta milagroso que sólo haya habido 8 víctimas mortales cuando se han caído al vacío 25 coches.
> 
> Seis de las víctimas murieron en el lugar del accidente y otras dos de camino al hospital.
> 
> Trece personas han resultado heridas.
> ...




http://noticias.es.msn.com/mundo/se-...ren-8-chinos-1

Imágenes del suceso...

http://terratv.terra.com/videos/News...s-en-China.htm

----------

